# leiser 120mm PWM Lüfter für CPU Kühler gesucht



## NuVirus (25. Juli 2014)

Ich suche für meinen älteren Thermalright 120 Extreme Sockel 1366 einen guten im Idle/geringe Last sehr leisen 120mm Lüfter mit PWM. 
Sollte bei Mindfactory zu bekommen sein.

Gekühlt wird eine i7 920@3,8Ghz, unter Last darf er natürlich lauter werden aber nicht störend laut. 

Aktuell habe Ich den Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 PWM im Auge.

Edit: der Lüfter muss normale 120mm Maße haben da er in eine feste Halterung von Thermalright rein kommt.


----------



## derPate (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: leiser 120mm PWM Lüfter für CPU Kühler gesucht*

be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120x120x25mm 1500 U/min 17 dB(A)


----------



## NuVirus (25. Juli 2014)

derPate schrieb:


> be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120x120x25mm 1500 U/min 17 dB(A)



Hatte Ich auch schon überlegt, lohnt sich denn der Aufpreis bzw fast doppelte Preis? 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...00-U-min-18-2-dB-A--schwarz-weiss_961615.html ist halt schön günstig für 2. Pc


----------



## derPate (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: leiser 120mm PWM Lüfter für CPU Kühler gesucht*

Nanoxia FX EVO 120mm PWM 120x120x25mm 300-1000 U/min 8-15 dB(A)

Gleicher Preis, dafür mehr Feedbacks. Kann Dir leider nur von den SW2 berichten, mit denen bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ob sie aber den Aufpreis wert sind weiß ich nicht so recht.


----------



## stevie4one (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: leiser 120mm PWM Lüfter für CPU Kühler gesucht*



derPate schrieb:


> Nanoxia FX EVO 120mm PWM 120x120x25mm 300-1000 U/min 8-15 dB(A)



Nanoxia FX-Lüfter Enttäuschung

Würde auch eher zu den Silent Wings 2 tendieren ...


----------



## derPate (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: leiser 120mm PWM Lüfter für CPU Kühler gesucht*



stevie4one schrieb:


> Nanoxia FX-Lüfter Enttäuschung
> 
> Würde auch eher zu den Silent Wings 2 tendieren ...



Danke für den Link, werde dann wohl auch in Zukunft bei den etwas teureren SW bleiben


----------



## NuVirus (25. Juli 2014)

Ok jetzt ist der Silent Wing 2 nicht mehr so teuer, vorhin knapp 22€

Oder doch mal den günstigen Wingboost 2 testen, da er auch etwas stärker ist, wichtig ist mir halt Ruhe bei wenig Last.

wird dann bei der nächsten Bestellung dazu gepackt.

Aktuell ist der normale Stock 3-Pin Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## dan954 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: leiser 120mm PWM Lüfter für CPU Kühler gesucht*

Wingboost 2 habe ich bei mir als Gehäuselüfter verbaut laufen mit ~800rpm und ich höre keinen mucks auch keine Lagergeräusche etc., kann man also empfehlen.
Silentwings wären mir persönlich viel zu teuer für paar popelige Lüfter aber das muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## v3nom (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: leiser 120mm PWM Lüfter für CPU Kühler gesucht*

Oder Noiseblocker eLoop. Einer der besten 120mm Lüfter (blasend).


----------



## derPate (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: leiser 120mm PWM Lüfter für CPU Kühler gesucht*



v3nom schrieb:


> Oder Noiseblocker eLoop. Einer der besten 120mm Lüfter (blasend).


 
Der hat auch in der PCGH von 01/14 recht gut abgeschnitten


----------



## NuVirus (25. Juli 2014)

v3nom schrieb:


> Oder Noiseblocker eLoop. Einer der besten 120mm Lüfter (blasend).



Welches Modell meinst du speziell und sind die nicht eher für Wakü optimiert?


----------



## derPate (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: leiser 120mm PWM Lüfter für CPU Kühler gesucht*

In der genannten Printausgabe wurde der Blacknoise NB-Eloop b12-2 gelistet


----------



## Chrissbg (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: leiser 120mm PWM Lüfter für CPU Kühler gesucht*

Bestell dir einfach mal einen Silent Wing2, einen Eloop und einen Alpenföhn und probier die Dinger mal aus! Schick die anderen dann einfach zurück. 

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das die Alpenföhn Lüfter um Welten besser sind als der Preis vermuten läßt, kühlen meinen 2. Pc genauso gut und leise wie meine 6 Silent Wings 2 in meinem Hauptrechner....(Sind dort auch auf der Graka).

Hören tut man beide Rechner nur unter Höchstlast, die Festplatten sind aber da immer noch lauter 

Zum besseren Vergleich:
Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Snow White Plus (84000000109), Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS, Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS (ITR-B12-PS), be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm (BL030) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NuVirus (25. Juli 2014)

derPate schrieb:


> In der genannten Printausgabe wurde der Blacknoise NB-Eloop b12-2 gelistet



Schau Ich wenn ich daheim bin mal rein

Edit: Silentwing 2 kenn ich ja in der 140mm Version, da hab ich einen im Haupt PC verbaut ohne PWM. 

Schwierig zu sagen welcher wirklich der beste ist, im Zweifelsfall wird es wohl Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 da am günstigsten.

Von Noctua gibt es nichts vernünftiges im 120mm PWM Bereich?


----------



## Chrissbg (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: leiser 120mm PWM Lüfter für CPU Kühler gesucht*

Noctuas sind großartig, werden hier aufgrund der Optik aber kaum empfohlen. 

Die Qualität ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben!!
Lüfter mit Hersteller: Noctua, Rahmenbreite: 120mm, Besonderheiten: 4-Pin PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Bzgl der Wingboosts: ein Feature das gern vergessen wird ist die Plus Funktion, dh du kannst ohne Kabelsalat bis zu 4 Lüfter an einen PWM Anschluss hängen.
So in meinem 2.Pc (LANRig) hängen in einem Coolermaster Elite 130 an einer H60 2 Wingboosts, funktioniert prächtig und ließ sich ohne unnötigen Kabelsalat verlegen.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Juli 2014)

Kann Ich an den dann auch 3-Pin Lüfter anschließen?


----------



## Chrissbg (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: leiser 120mm PWM Lüfter für CPU Kühler gesucht*

An den Wingboost+? Ja kannst du


----------



## AlexFrags (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: leiser 120mm PWM Lüfter für CPU Kühler gesucht*

Habe auch 2 von den neuen Wingboost 2 als Gehäuselüfter und ich finde die sind vom preis her Top, die Qualität ist meiner Meinung nach auch richtig Gut und beim Lieferumfang haben sie auch nicht gespart.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Juli 2014)

Chrissbg schrieb:


> An den Wingboost+? Ja kannst du



Ja Ich mein den Wingboost 2 120mm.

Dann werde Ich den aufgrund des PLV mal testen, ist ja nicht der Haupt-PC.


----------



## Bärenmarke (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: leiser 120mm PWM Lüfter für CPU Kühler gesucht*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Von Noctua gibt es nichts vernünftiges im 120mm PWM Bereich?


 
Klar gibts von Noctua auch etwas 

Wenn du viel Leistung benötigst, solltest du diesen hier nehmen:
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-f12-pwm-a698532.html

Ansonsten etwas schwächer wären diese beiden hier:
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-s12a-pwm-120mm-a903911.html
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-s12b-redux-1200-pwm-120mm-a1115366.html

Alle super leise und aufjedenfall den Be Quiet Lüftern vorzuziehen, ansonsten kannst du die Wingboosts auch mal testen machen auch einen super Eindruck  Da ich aktuell mein Gehäuse letzten Herbst schon bestückt habe, bin ich noch nicht in den Genuß gekommen sie zu testen. Ansonsten muss ich sagen führt da kein Weg an Noctua vorbei


----------



## NuVirus (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: leiser 120mm PWM Lüfter für CPU Kühler gesucht*

Jo Noctua hat halt klasse Qualität, aber muss mal schauen was ich überhaupt mit dem PC mache da mir jemand ordentlich Geld für CPU und Mainboard geboten hat


----------

